# Rally II pics need advice



## blondie67 (Jan 28, 2008)

Hey guys, here are some rally IIs located just across the border for $100. Are they too rusty? Are they right for my car? Need some opinions. Thank you!
Linda


----------



## REDGTO89 (Jul 19, 2008)

they look a little rusty around the holes were the studs go through.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

:agree
Is that the best rim? Or the worse one?


----------



## blondie67 (Jan 28, 2008)

That was the worst one....just wanted to know if I should waste my time fixing them or not. That rust seemed pretty bad on the one.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

If the lug holes aren't wallowed out oversize, I'd sandblast it (we KNOW you know how to do that  ), and refinish it. What's not to love about a $100 set of wheels? If the holes are worn out (common), get some better rims. How's the paint coming? My friend's '65 came out poorly: wavey panels and the paint didn't cure. It looks like a total redo needs to happen. (He spent a LOT of $$$$) What a HUGE hassle! Better luck on yours!
Jeff


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

IMO, you don't want these wheels. Waste of a $100.


----------

